# Anyone from Arkansas?



## cindyann (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm looking for someone else from the central Arkansas area, preferably female between the ages of 21 and 30, who would like to possibly chat and maybe meet up sometime for drinks or something. I have pretty severe SA, so meeting new people in real life is virtually impossible for me. I would like to meet someone who understands this and who also needs a friend. I am 27 and female, and I hope to meet another girl around my age that I can relate to in some way and possibly start a friendship. Send a message if you're interested.


----------

